# Figuring out 65 GTO Data Plate



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

I have looked all over and can not figure out some of the codes on my data plate. Any expert advice would be greatly appreciated.

On the first line there is an O5C 1. I know the O5C means May third week, but what does the 1 stand for.

On the trim line for interior it has 213-B. I know 213 means black, but what is the B?

The line below that on the accessory line it has 2BP. What does that stand for?

Then on the very bottom of the tag to the right of "Body by Fisher" is a 21-2. What does this stand for?

The assembly plant is PON which I would imagine is Pontiac, MI.

Thanks,
Dale


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

DaleGolds said:


> I have looked all over and can not figure out some of the codes on my data plate. Any expert advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> On the first line there is an O5C 1. I know the O5C means May third week, but what does the 1 stand for. Maybe "1st shift"
> 
> ...


If I'm wrong, there's a few guys(at least) that can correct me.....

I've seen a 213-p Parchment/Black.....


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

68greengoat said:


> If I'm wrong, there's a few guys(at least) that can correct me.....


That is what I kind of figured it all meant. But the bench seat confuses me. I thought it might mean that, but I found a site that says the code for black bench seats should be 235, so the 213-B remains a mistery. The car currently has buckets, and judging from the condition of the cushion material and covering, could still be original, but that really means nothing. Also, did they put bench seats in GTO's? I have seen GTO's before with the three speed manual and have seen pictures of GTO's with bench seats, but I always thought they may have been badged as a GTO and not really a GTO. Any ideas?
Thanks,
Dale


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I had updated my 1st post. I see a 213-p was Parchment/Black, not seeing a b. From my information, I see bench seats were available from the factory for '67 - '69. I didn't look beyond '69. I'm only seeing buckets for '65/'66, which doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. I suppose a dealer install is always possible. There's '65 and '66 guys out here that will know for sure.....


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

68greengoat said:


> I had updated my 1st post. I see a 213-p was Parchment/Black, not seeing a b. From my information, I see bench seats were available from the factory for '67 - '69. I didn't look beyond '69. I'm only seeing buckets for '65/'66, which doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. I suppose a dealer install is always possible. There's '65 and '66 guys out here that will know for sure.....


I rechecked it and it is definitely 213-B. I also rechecked and from what I can find a 65 with black bench would have a 256. So it makes no sense to me. It also shows that a black bench could be a 268 or 279.

Here is the web site I found it on.

Decoding the Tags


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I was looking at the same place. Somebody eventually will solve this mystery....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

DaleGolds said:


> I have looked all over and can not figure out some of the codes on my data plate. Any expert advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> On the first line there is an O5C 1. I know the O5C means May third week, but what does the 1 stand for.
> 
> ...


Can you post a photo of the tag?

Bear


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> Can you post a photo of the tag?
> 
> Bear


I will try and get a good picture of it tonight and post it. I know a lot of people say that a GTO built at the PON site should have a code of 5N on the data plate, this one does not. So the car is probably a well done clone or did not get the 5N code. I probably need to reach in my wallet and spend the $65 for the PHS documents.


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

Here is the data plate.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe the B is for bucket seats,


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

05GTO said:


> I believe the B is for bucket seats,


Thanks. Others have told me that as well. I just wonder why this one has a B for bucket seats and other data plates do not? I am really starting to think there was no set standard for these things, not even from the same plant.
Thanks again,
Dale


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

DaleGolds said:


> Here is the data plate.


Well, I'm stumped. I thought that seeing the data plate itself would help clear things up but I've not yet been able to locate an explanation for the anomalies you asked about. 

Bear


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> Well, I'm stumped. I thought that seeing the data plate itself would help clear things up but I've not yet been able to locate an explanation for the anomalies you asked about.
> 
> Bear


I was just curious. I don't think it bothers me enough to spend $65 to find out though. I figured if someone else knew the answers it was worth a shot. The consensus is the B on the interior code is for bucket seats. Another person told me that it was not unheard of for the Pontiac plant to put the B on there on 65 cars even if the car was stock with bucket seats. I have no idea if this is true, but it would make sense and explain the B.
Thanks,
Dale


----------

